

Show HN: Cool 3D RTS game (up to 8-players) running in the browser - jjoergensen
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/conquer-mars/x/4090036
My two good friends have spent months on building a VERY cool 3D game running directly in the browser. Until now they have only been focusing on building the game, but now they wish to turn it into a business. Please tell us what you think about it and how they could improve their current Indigogo funding campaign. It&#x27;s a little sad that they have not built an audience before they launched their campaign (and on the first day only got 700$ funding), so any good advices about how we could spread the word would be very much appreciated.
======
jjoergensen
If anyone wants to try out the game, my friends gave me some demo keys for HN
users to try out the game (will only work for a few days):

i9ex8gcm

n6es7jhf

j3gt2pgl

a9xf9uwv

d9vd9fts

e0bh6xwj

c7xo5rob

c7mc5oie

h6py3rfe

d0dy1xth

